# SVS PB13-ULTRA Question...



## AudioVideoFanatic (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am getting closer and closer to creating my dream home theater. One component I am really excited about is the subwoofer: SVS PB-13 ULTRA. I have noticed everyone is selling them for $1999 with a variation on cents (e.g. $1999.65).

Is there anyplace out in this wonderful world of technology that sells NEW PB13s for less than $1999?

Thanks,

AudioVideoFanatic


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

AudioVideoFanatic said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am getting closer and closer to creating my dream home theater. One component I am really excited about is the subwoofer: SVS PB-13 ULTRA. I have noticed everyone is selling them for $1999 with a variation on cents (e.g. $1999.65).
> 
> Is there anyplace out in this wonderful world of technology that sells NEW PB13s for less than $1999?


Nope. Unless you buy a 'b' stock, or run into the occasional sale, they're always going to be the exact same price. That's how most ID (Internet Direct) companies work, so SVS is not unique in that regard.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

*Here's the best way to save money*

*DUAL-PB13-ULTRA*
Special, Save $200.00
$3,799.00
Free shipping!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Trust me, the PB13u is a tough sub to beat for that price. They have been compared to subs cost twice as much.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

If you don't have allot of spare room for the PB13 Ultra. You should look at their cylinder subs specifically the PC 13 Ultra. I recall the cost is approx $1700.


----------



## beyond 1000 (Aug 28, 2008)

You are not going to get a better price than this especially when at the lower frequencies the 13 Ultra bested the Paradigm Sub 2. See Audioholics table comparison one the respective tests with the 16hz tune on the SVS


----------



## beyond 1000 (Aug 28, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Trust me, the PB13u is a tough sub to beat for that price.


And at almost ANY price. The 13 Ultra is also a very sophisticated unit.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Check ebay out, i have been using for years with no issues. Also local craigslist, thats where i found my pc13 ultra. Half off, bought it off a guy who actually knew HT stuff. He is a AVS forum guy. And has a 4sub setup. So i got a superb find


----------

